# Its so nice to see alot of other women here!



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies, I really am glad to see so many other women with the same intests as me. I had a boyfriend who really got me into hunting but Ive fishes since I was 5 with my dad. Im looking forward to reading and talking with you guys. Thanks!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

nikki we're glad you joined us!! and don't be shy. we're a talkative bunch


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome Nikki, we're pleased to have another addition.


----------



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Nikki and welcome to our group. I haven't been here long myself but have really enjoyed this site. Very informative. Enjoy!
~Lisa


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Welcome to the site!

Glad to have another woman on the site.


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

Hi Nikki,
I'm glad to see other woman in this sport! I've been looking for female hunter preceptives,stories, and tips. Maybe I'll stick around!!!!:lol:


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes Ladies!


----------

